# Need top replaced on my rare bottle



## oldcrownbock (Jan 25, 2010)

I finally located my Holy Grail of bottles a Excelsior Lager by Centlivre only bad thing is top is broke it in the applied top I hope it can be fixed anyone who has a correct top and or can fix it write me.I will pay well for either or both.This has like a wine top how can I tell by ebay if a bottle is correct top?


http://i861.photobucket.com/albums/ab172/casebolt11/125_1464.jpg

 http://s861.photobucket.com/albums/ab172/casebolt11/?action=view&current=125_1465.jpg


----------

